# Paul Walker Dead at 40...



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

You guys hear about this? And the new _Fast and Furious_ was already in production...


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Sad to hear about this he was a decent actor. Just saw some pics of the car it was a total mess.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I know Brandon...I couldn't BELIEVE it when I heard...it still seems surreal to me, like Michael Jackson and James Gandolfini...:rolleyesno:

This is a truly sad case though...he was so young and was making nice success off the _Fast and the Furious_ franchise. When my wife described the pictures of the burned Porsche after she saw them online all I could think was that it was better for him that he DIDN'T survive something like that because he'd NEVER be the same...:rolleyesno:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Just goes to show you how you can be here one day and gone the next...it's all when we're called to that big gate in the sky...


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Your right, u never know when it's gonna be your time. And it truly is tragic what happened.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

RIP to Paul Walker. We never know the "date" that we expire.. Live each day like it is your last. 

Enjoy every moment of your day. Stop and smell the roses. Appreciate and thank your loved one's.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Heard about it last night. My wife saw it on Facebook and told me about it. So sad being that young and dying so tragically.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree, fellas...

What's so ironic about the whole thing is that he died in a horrific car crash -- my wife and I survived a head-on drunk driving crash a few Super Bowl Sundays ago when a bombed-out kid in a new Ram came over the double yellow line at us and put me in the ICU of the hospital for some time...an accident that could have easily put us where Paul Walker is now -- and yet he was one of the leading characters in these _Fast and the Furious_ films...

Strange; the Blu-ray of _Fast and Furious 6_ comes out very soon and now with this news...boy...I don't even know if I want to revisit it...

We watched _She's All That_ last night on DVD because it's a guilty pleasure of my wife's and stars Walker as a senior in a well-to-do high school that makes a bet with the popular class president that he can't transform an "ugly" girl into the prom queen; she wanted to watch it for nostalgia sake...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

asere said:


> Heard about it last night. My wife saw it on Facebook and told me about it.


Same here -- although my wife heard it from co-workers and called me...I hadn't yet seen the Yahoo story or Googled it...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

pddufrene said:


> Your right, u never know when it's gonna be your time. And it truly is tragic what happened.


I truly believe, pdd, that we all have a "card" that's pre-determined and that we all have a specific expiration date...we just can't know when that is. If this isn't the case, how can we explain children or infants that die and don't even get a chance to live a life of any kind? My wife lost her brother when he was like nine years old...:rolleyesno:


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Osage_Winter said:


> I truly believe, pdd, that we all have a "card" that's pre-determined and that we all have a specific expiration date...we just can't know when that is. If this isn't the case, how can we explain children or infants that die and don't even get a chance to live a life of any kind? My wife lost her brother when he was like nine years old...:rolleyesno:


You make a very good point, I know many people who have list children at a very young age which is beyond tragic. Your right we all have a purpose for being here and once that purpose is fulfilled that is were it ends. That's why they say u should live life to it's fullest.


----------

